# Cape Cod King Contest!



## Jim

This is My state and My waters. :LOL2: 

This weekend, Captain Ahab and Bassaddict are coming up to the Cape so we can go fishing. Bassaddict is flying in from Mississippi and Captain Ahab is picking him up from New Jersey and they will drive 7 hours to Mass. :beer:
I am going to show these boys how to fish up here in Mass. I hope they bring their notebooks and take plenty of notes.

*Time for a contest*

Who is going to catch the biggest fish and what do you think it will weigh? Thats it, simple enough.

*Respond here with who you think will win (Bassaddict, Captain Ahab, or me...Jim) and the winning weight. Winner will be the one who picks the correct name and closest weight of biggest fish. Contest is open to all members.*

Contest starts now and Ends Sunday night when they hang their heads low and drive off in shame back to where they came from.

The lucky winner will receive a Brand new Rick Clunn Lucky Craft lure like the one I gave away in January. This is the lure I purchased brand new and when I got home I noticed that Basspro had stapled and taped the lure packaging back together again. Read the disclaimer in the link. https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=16927

Again, The lure is Brand new, just the packaging is crap. 

Good luck to all who enter!

Disclaimer: All things can change because


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Is this an "ANY" species contest?


----------



## Jim

S&MFISH said:


> Is this an "ANY" species contest?



No, we will stick with* largemouth & smallmouth bass* for the contest.

The last day we will be targeting just smallies and trouts (lake, rainbow, brown), and salmon.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Then my pick is Jim with 5lbs 2oz. Definite homefield advantage here.


----------



## BassAddict

If I may remind everyone on my first smallie trip I skunked the field (Ahab included) with this 2lb 14oz smallie




This time I plan on doubling it! :twisted: 
And remember a vote for me is a vote against Ahab!!


----------



## redbug

I could never pick BA after him becoming a turncoat and giving up on the flyers.. i still think they will take the series in 19 games..
and jim already has 1 win so i will choose ahab with a winning weight of 2lbs 13oz caught on a senko style bait


----------



## Jim

redbug said:


> ahab with a winning weight of 2lbs 13oz caught on a senko style bait


 :LOL2: 

I thought you were his friend.


----------



## bearsphan3.14

I'm going with the Captain. 4lb 6oz


----------



## fender66

Wow....talk about cut throat competition! I'll have to give this some thought before I pick. I'll update later.

What if you all get skunked. [-X


----------



## BassAddict

redbug said:


> I could never pick BA after him becoming a turncoat and giving up on the flyers.. i still think they will take the series in 19 games..
> and jim already has 1 win so i will choose ahab with a winning weight of 2lbs 13oz caught on a senko style bait



man, talk about holding a grudge..... :LOL2:


----------



## 00 mod

Ill take Jim and 4 lb 6 oz


----------



## redbug

Jim said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahab with a winning weight of 2lbs 13oz caught on a senko style bait
> 
> 
> 
> :LOL2:
> 
> I thought you were his friend.
Click to expand...

i looked at the weather forecast moon phase and of course the majic 8 ball 
all these led to only 1 answer


----------



## Derek

Ill take Jim for 3lbs 12oz


----------



## redbug

BassAddict said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could never pick BA after him becoming a turncoat and giving up on the flyers.. i still think they will take the series in 19 games..
> and jim already has 1 win so i will choose ahab with a winning weight of 2lbs 13oz caught on a senko style bait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man, talk about holding a grudge..... :LOL2:
Click to expand...

GRUDGE!!!!!!! did you noticed i said senko style bait ?
i can't even use the other name any longer.
a true fan never jumps ship... unless she is super hot.. and sorry jim your not my type


----------



## FishinsMyLife

Jim with the 4lb 12oz largemouth


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> S&MFISH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this an "ANY" species contest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, we will stick with* largemouth & smallmouth bass* for the contest.
> 
> The last day we will be targeting just smallies and trouts (lake, rainbow, brown), and salmon.
Click to expand...



AND STRIPED BASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My God man, it is Cape Cod in the spring - I plan on getting it on - on the sand and on the rocks every MF'in night!

You and Denny can stay inside and play 'go fish" (Beware, Denny cheats) I wil outside FISHING!


----------



## possom813

I'll go with BassAddict

3lbs 11oz


----------



## clumzy_31

JIM with a 3lb3oz


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> Wow....talk about cut throat competition!



The cut throat competition.... Wait till we make that lobster dinner bet, then one of us may not return alive!! :twisted: :LOL2: 



fender66 said:


> What if you all get skunked. [-X



If we all get skunked I believe I should win by default!


----------



## Brine

Jim 5.4 
Ahab 3.8
BA 3.2

If you think I'm bettin against the boss, you're nuts. I'm due for a promotion soon.


----------



## devilmutt

Ahab 3lbs 6oz.


----------



## imgonnamissher

Jim 3 lbs 6 oz - don't let me down :lol:


----------



## lswoody

Got to go with Capt. Ahab at 4#s 6 oz. Come on Capt!!!! Please don't let me down!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

1st of all - I would up your weights

Second - do i really need to show you guys these - I AM AHAB you know





























































Should I go on?

I am taking ME

Winning weight 4.9lbs


----------



## wasilvers

Bassaddict with a 3.1 lb fish. It will be a fun weekend with lots if 2lbers


----------



## begs

I say bassaddict with 6lb2oz


----------



## Captain Ahab

wasilvers said:


> Bassaddict with a 3.1 lb fish. It will be a fun weekend with lots if 2lbers



I use 2lb bait! :---)


----------



## BassAddict

I like my chances!


----------



## Captain Ahab

BassAddict said:


> I like my chances!



Slim to None



Slim left town yesterday


----------



## cavman138

Jim for sure
4lbs 13oz


----------



## fender66

> Should I go on?
> 
> I am taking ME
> 
> Winning weight 4.9lbs



Okay....I'll take you too....4.8lbs. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim

While Bassaddict is busy helping Captain Ahab with all his backlashes, I will be catching the next state record!
:LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab

Jim said:


> While Bassaddict is busy helping Captain Ahab with all his backlashes, I will be catching the next state record!
> :LOL2:





What'sa backlash?


----------



## fender66

> What's a backlash?



That's what TinBoaters get when they read post bantering between Ahab and BA. :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye

I'll go with Ahab.

62 foot, 53 ton White Whale


Or a 5lb 3oz Bass... take your pick.


----------



## Captain Ahab

fender66 said:


> What's a backlash?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what TinBoaters get when they read post bantering between Ahab and BA. :LOL2:
Click to expand...


I did the "what'sa" intentionally

Whiplash in my sidelash on my eyelash!


----------



## BaitCaster

Can't argue with Ahab's impressive photo spread. He's my pick at 4.9 lbs.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

BaitCaster said:


> Can't argue with Ahab's impressive photo spread. He's my pick at 4.9 lbs.




Yeah,he has an impressive spread. But he's going on the road. I guarantee if he comes to MO he won't catch those corn fed, pond raised pigs here. Unless he knows which pond to go to.


----------



## Popeye

S&MFISH said:


> BaitCaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't argue with Ahab's impressive photo spread. He's my pick at 4.9 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,he has an impressive spread. But he's going on the road. I guarantee if he comes to MO he won't catch those corn fed, pond raised pigs here. Unless he knows which pond to go to.
Click to expand...


That might be true if he were going there alone. He's gonna be fishing there with Jim. Doubt Jim would guide him to a barren pond and then go off to his personal honey hole. Odds are they would be fishing close to each other.


----------



## fender66

S&MFISH said:


> BaitCaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't argue with Ahab's impressive photo spread. He's my pick at 4.9 lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,he has an impressive spread. But he's going on the road. I guarantee if he comes to MO he won't catch those corn fed, pond raised pigs here. Unless he knows which pond to go to.
Click to expand...


I live in MO right down the street from you Steve...and I still don't know which pond to go to! #-o


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

I hear you Chris, All the years I've been fishing LOZ, Mark Twain,TableRock,I've personally only seen one over 8lbs and that was caught by my bud Porky back in '89 at the Rock.We guessed it to be around 9.5-10. I have seen a 7.75 at Lake of the Ozarks at the roofers tournament one year. Usually see 4-6lbers. I'd love to find the pond that has 7-10lbers consistantly,but haven't found it yet.


----------



## BassAddict

Ahab just picked me up at the airport, he drives like a wildman, pray for meeeeeeee!!!!!!!!! If we make it its hoagies for dinner then a little night time popper fishing


----------



## BaitCaster

BassAddict said:


> Ahab just picked me up at the airport, he drives like a wildman, pray for meeeeeeee!!!!!!!!! If we make it its hoagies for dinner then a little night time popper fishing



Lotsa pics please! I'm living vicariously through you guys this weekend.


----------



## Popeye

How wild can a '93 Lumina minivan go?


----------



## bassboy1

Jim, with 1 pound, 3 ounces. :lol: 

Hey, what can I say?


----------



## begs

really looking foward to some pics cant wait


baaaaassssssssss addddddiiiiiiccccttttttt goooo geeeettttt uuuummmmmmm =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## imgonnamissher

Don't forget we're counting on you here Jim.. :lol:


----------



## jkbirocz

I just got home from a quick fishing trip with both of Jim's competition, it was a sad sight. If there was a vote that they all skunk out I would take that :lol: 

But, I'm gonna have to go with BassAddict with a 2lb 12oz


----------



## BassAddict

We are en route!!!!!!! Sleep, we don't need no stinkin sleep!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Popeye

BassAddict said:


> We are en route!!!!!!! Sheep, we don't need no stinkin sheep!!!!!!!!!!



Wha?


----------



## Derek

well they got each other, their sheep will be lonely this weekend


----------



## BaitCaster

Go Ahab!!!!!! Daddy need a new crankbait.


----------



## FishingCop

BA with a 4.3oz


----------



## Jim

Me, Ahab, and BA so far......................................






We are heading out in a few minutes to make up for this awful fishing day! :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Jim said:


> Me, Ahab, and BA so far......................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are heading out in a few minutes to make up for this awful fishing day! :LOL2:



But....how much beer has been consumed? :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict

fender66 said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me, Ahab, and BA so far......................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are heading out in a few minutes to make up for this awful fishing day! :LOL2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But....how much beer has been consumed? :LOL2:
Click to expand...


None and actually I can say this is the most fun I've had WITHOUT alcohol involved even though dave and I had only about 3-4 hours sleep within the last 36 hours


----------



## njTom

My money is on BA! (showing support from Southern NJ) 3lbs 7oz


----------



## imgonnamissher

Jim said:


> Me, Ahab, and BA so far......................................



Can I recommend weighing the bait so you all will at least have some kind of weights to share with us    



BassAddict said:


> None and actually I can say this is the most fun I've had WITHOUT alcohol involved even though dave and I had only about 3-4 hours sleep within the last 36 hours



Well I hope you two get some sleep tonight. I hear it's even harder to stay awake driving home from a fishing trip if you don't catch anything..... :LOL2: 



Jim said:


> We are heading out in a few minutes to make up for this awful fishing day! :LOL2:



Just remember, we may be razzing you a little, but a bad day of fishing is better than a good day where most of us have been all day (at work) any day!! Better luck tomorrow!!


----------



## Jim

And we are done to one guy still trying. :-


----------



## gmoney

I vote for Jim. 2 lbs. 5 oz.


----------



## Brine

Swing for the Fence Boss!


----------



## dyeguy1212

Ahab, 4.2


----------



## imgonnamissher

Well, how's the fishing going fella's??


----------



## BassAddict

Report coming soon Jim is getting some much needed rest/family time and me & Ahab are on the road again.


----------



## Jim

Whats another day of waiting :LOL2: I will post the pictures and report tonight. I got home last night and had to do some odds and ends from being gone all weekend. Three minutes after I hit the couch I was out like a light. 

I have to admit, If you ever want to learn how to fish, I mean really fish(no frills just get it done type of fishing), you need to go fishing with Captain Ahab. I have never seen passion and desire like this for fishing from anyone. I don't know where the heck he gets all his energy, but it's awesome. :beer:

We had many laughs, and the fishing was less than Ideal. Everyone caught fish though, but the trash talking started on the first day and did not stop. 

*Some funny highlights.................
*Ahab did not catch his Bass till the LAST day! :LOL2: 
Denny lipped a pickerel! :LOL2: You ever lip a pickerel?
Ahab had a couple of fish that came unbuttoned at his feet! :LOL2: (sorry, they don't count! Denny and I did not "see" them).

Full report and winner to be posted tonight.


----------



## fender66

Sounds like a great time. I'm a bit jealous. :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict

Jim said:


> Ahab had a couple of fish that came unbuttoned at his feet! :LOL2: (sorry, they don't count! Denny and I did not "see" them).



I didn't see any bass come "unbuttoned" I think the reason he was frolicking in the water was cause he dropped his keys :LOL2:


----------



## jkbirocz

> I have to admit, If you ever want to learn how to fish, I mean really fish(no frills just get it done type of fishing), you need to go fishing with Captain Ahab. I have never seen passion and desire like this for fishing from anyone. I don't know where the heck he gets all his energy, but it's awesome.



Yeah it maybe looks good for the first few trips with him, but try doing it almost everyday for the past 5 or 6 years. At that point all those nice words you said turn into just one.....Crazy, captain ahab is crazy


----------



## Jim

Who caught the biggest bass this weekend? 

Bassaddict beat us all with a 3.14 pound largemouth bass! :beer:






Bassaddict was on fire catching most of the fish





This is what happens when you lip pickerel!










BA can also catch the small ones too.





Dave tired of watching BA catch all the fish!





Dave with a huge pickerel:





Dave finally catching a bass on the last day at Wachusett Reservoir. Look at that smile, it's a sign of relief.





Me with a 3.01 Largemouth caught on a wacky rigged 8 inch JDBAITS fatboy. What a beast of a bait, I could fling that thing a mile and it was weightless. This is my new favorite bait. :beer:





Me with a 2+ largie.





Even I managed a small one!





Me with a 2.6 pound smallie from Wachusett. I caught this fish AFTER Bassaddict caught it the first time.





The only one fishing the whole time was Dave. Me and BA had to take breaks. :LOL2: 






I met a guy with a powerpole on his tracker with a 25hp 4 stroke. He loved it. Hopefully he joins the site.





So Denny came to Mass and kicked our butts! Nice job BA.

*I guess that means that possom813 is the contest winner with a 3.11 guess! Congrats man!*


----------



## Captain Ahab

Gotta give BA


----------



## jkbirocz

Very nice guys, you didn't take the picture I wanted you to :lol: Nice work BassAddict on the big bass of the weekend =D>


----------



## Derek

Nice job guys. The picture at Wachusett is a mile from my house.


----------



## Jim

Derek said:


> Nice job guys. The picture at Wachusett is a mile from my house.



I'm 5 minutes from there in Shrewsbury. When are we fishing?


----------



## Derek

Jim said:


> Derek said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job guys. The picture at Wachusett is a mile from my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 5 minutes from there in Shrewsbury. When are we fishing?
Click to expand...


Whenever, maybe next week? Caught this last night.


----------



## bearsphan3.14

Congrats Denny =D> 
Looks like you guys had a blast. The only thing I see wrong with those pics is Jim's hat.


----------



## possom813

Sweet :mrgreen: 

I'm a winner! My mommy always told me I was...


I've never caught a pickerel, what do you mean by 'lipping a pickerel'?


----------



## BassAddict

possom813 said:


> I've never caught a pickerel, what do you mean by 'lipping a pickerel'?



Lipping a pickeral is just like lipping a bass but pickeral got teeth :evil:


----------



## Captain Ahab

possom813 said:


> Sweet :mrgreen:
> 
> I'm a winner! My mommy always told me I was...
> 
> 
> I've never caught a pickerel, what do you mean by 'lipping a pickerel'?




Congrats Mr. Possum


Hey, before you can be a winner you need to list your location in your profile


----------



## possom813

I've listed Corsicana twice...Stupid computer.

I'll try it again, if it doesn't work, it's Corsicana, Tx

-John


----------



## Jim

possom813 said:


> I've listed Corsicana twice...Stupid computer.
> 
> I'll try it again, if it doesn't work, it's Corsicana, Tx
> 
> -John



PM me your mailing info so I can get that lure out to you.

Jim


----------



## Captain Ahab

possom813 said:


> I've listed Corsicana twice...Stupid computer.
> 
> I'll try it again, if it doesn't work, it's Corsicana, Tx
> 
> -John



Worked this time

No Slime Rockets there but I bet you have big ole bass


----------



## fender66

Captn.....you let me down. :LOL2: :wink: 

Then again....you all did good. Nice trip, nice fish, and nice report.

Congrats possom.....good guess. :mrgreen: =D>


----------



## FishingCop

Congrats possum 

Looks like everyone had a great time. Great job BA on catching the most and the biggest fish..... I guess you showed everyone who voted, you had the least amount of votes -ha, ha, you showed them who's boss !!!!


----------



## BassAddict

FishingCop said:


> Congrats possum
> 
> Looks like everyone had a great time. Great job BA on catching the most and the biggest fish..... I guess you showed everyone who voted, you had the least amount of votes -ha, ha, you showed them who's boss !!!!




Yea right!!!! Now maybe ill start getting a little more respect around this place!!!!! :LOL2: little secrete tho, this isn't the first time I schooled Jim and Ahab on the finer points of angeling


----------



## Jim

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 

The best part of the whole weekend.....................................

As soon as we get to my parents house down the Cape, Dave decides to go to the bathroom. The lock broke and he was stuck in there. He had to use scissors or something to remove the lock, and we needed a credit card to shimmy the lock. His bass fishing was over before it even started. There was the sign right in front of our eyes!


----------



## BassAddict

We should of just left em there!!!!! No way out the screen was also screwed down lolol. Here's a bad cell pic of the situation


----------



## fender66

Now THAT's FUNNY!

:LOL22: :roflmao: :LMFAO:


----------



## lswoody

Looks like a great time!!! Congrats Possum!!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab

Here are a few more photos

Denny with his Smallie:








Me with a Smallie






Denny gets a LMB near my house


----------



## benjineer

Missed this one til now. Could of told you the Mississippi boy would win it!


----------

